# At a lost for IR Anesthesia coding



## alinorange (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello AAPC family,
I am trying to find the anesthesia code for the interventional radiology vascular procedures.
I have the CPT codes for the procedure: 75625, 76937, 75716, 36245,  and 76942.

The second one added the revascularization: 75625, 76942, 75716, 76937, 36245 and 37227.

I am needing the code for MAC due to CRNA providing anesthesia during services. My crosswalk takes me to different codes and was hoping for clarification as to which one. I am sorry if this is so elementary to some.


----------



## AB87 (Mar 1, 2013)

I code for IR (congenital) and Congenital Cardiothroracic Anesthesia. To Answer your question MAC isnt going to change the ASA code. You have to make sure you code the Surgery and find the CPT with the higest RVU then Crosswalk it to an ASA Code.


3722701270  Anesthesia for procedures involving arteries of upper leg, including bypass graft; not otherwise specified  
01440  Anesthesia for procedures on arteries of knee and popliteal area; not otherwise specified  
01924  Anesthesia for therapeutic interventional radiological procedures involving the arterial system; not otherwise specified  



36245
00770  Anesthesia for all procedures on major abdominal blood vessels  
00880  Anesthesia for procedures on major lower abdominal vessels; not otherwise specified  
01270  Anesthesia for procedures involving arteries of upper leg, including bypass graft; not otherwise specified  
01440  Anesthesia for procedures on arteries of knee and popliteal area; not otherwise specified  
01500  Anesthesia for procedures on arteries of lower leg, including bypass graft; not otherwise specified  
01916  Anesthesia for diagnostic arteriography/venography  

So it really depends on the op-note and what the surgery was done for. Hope This Helps


----------



## Michele Hannon (Mar 1, 2013)

First case: 01916
Second case: 01924


----------



## coffee2day (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello, regarding IR anesthesia coding, would the following anesthesia code for this case be 01924 IR procedures arteries nos?

 The anesthesiologist is trying to bill 00880 anest for lower abdominal vessels; not otherwise specified.

Aortoiliac angiogram
us/cannulation of left common femoral artery
right lower ext angio
suction thrombectomy of rt iliac system
thrombolysis cath placement

All done percutaneous, I feel the justification in using the 01924 is that this was a percutaneous procedure. Even though anesthesia cpt 00880 does crosswalk from cath placement codes like 36246, I feel 00880 is for open procedures, is that correct to say? 

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------

